# Mexican aircraft



## elmilitaro (Sep 12, 2005)

Do any of ya'll know the aircraft the Mexican Govrnment used during around WW2-ish era.


----------



## elmilitaro (Sep 12, 2005)

To not get ya'll confused I mean for their protection and planes they bought.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 12, 2005)

B-25, P-47, Vultee Vibrator, Stearman, Lockheed Loadstar, off the top of my head were used by the Mexican AF for their WW2 defense. There ia a publication called Small Air Forces Observer that's printed several articles on the Mexican AF during WW2.....


----------



## elmilitaro (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks FBJ, I really appreciate the help you have given me.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 12, 2005)

From my presentation on the P-47, Mexico also had a unit that flew P-47s late in the war in the Pacific:


> Mexico received 25 P-47Ds. [SLIDE 25] The 201st squadron of the Mexican air force saw action in the late part of the war in the Pacific. They fought the Japanese in the late part of the battle for Luzon and later moved to Okinawa for missions against Kyushu. They flew 96 combat missions and lost 7 pilots during that time.



There may have been other units, I am not sure though.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 12, 2005)

I believe the Stearmans and Vultees (BT-13s) were used into the 1960s!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2005)

I thought that they flew 59 missions and lost 5. Eithere way they flew P-47's in the Pacific and there aircraft had US markings on them except for Mexican airforce symbol on the right wing and the Mexican colors on the rudder. Later I believe all there aircraft removed the US markings.



> Squadron 201 flew fifty-nine combat missions from Porac and Clark Fields on the island of Luzon against Japanese positions until the war ended in August 1945. Five 201 pilots died in the Philippines. One was shot down by enemy anti-aircraft fire; one died in a crash, and three ran out of fuel, crashed and died at sea after being lost in bad weather.
> http://erickr0.tripod.com/201squadaceshigh/



The above info may be incorrect though, I am not saying that you are wrong even.

Below is a pic of a Mexican Airforce P-47 in WW2.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 13, 2005)

I would have to double check where I got that info, but I recall it was from a source in Mexico. It could be wrong.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2005)

Either way it is interesting.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 13, 2005)

Yep, and further proof of the combine effort of many nations.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree and that is what many seem not to want to know. They think it was just there one country who did it all.


----------



## elmilitaro (Sep 17, 2005)

I really appriciate all of ya'll for helping me with your information.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

No problem that is what this site is for.


----------

